# Que amplificador conviene para auriculares?



## martinocho (Ene 7, 2009)

hola, soy baterista, y estoy necesitando un amplificador para los auriculares.

vendria a ser un amplificador para un minidisc/mp3 o un metronomo (depende el uso que le este dando en el momento)
el uso de este amplificador sera *portatil*, por lo tanto, necesitaria que sea *de 9v*[o en su defecto 2 baterias 9v =12v ]
y la *impedancia de salida de 32ohm* (asi son mis auriculares)
y desconozco la impedancia de entrada... _(pregunta aparte: ¿¿Cómo mido la impedancia de entrada. O mejor dicho, la impedancia de salida del metronomo/mp3/minidisc??)_

buscando en internet, mayoritariamente en este foro me encontre con 2 tipos de amplificador:
TDA2822, y el chu-moy, o conocido tambien como CMOY

el TDA2822 es estereo de fabrica, por lo cual me ahorraria en duplicar el circuito. En cambio el CMOY (por lo que lei y entendi) es mono, tendria que hacerlo dos veces.

ambos circuitos me parecen muy interesantes, pero no me puedo decidir por ninguno.
El TDA2822 se ve sencillo de hacer, pero no tengo comentarios al respecto.
En cambio, el CMOY, desconozco de como hacerlo, pero lei muy buenos comentarios sobre él.

*Cual de estos dos me recomiendan (TDA2822 o CMOY)?? (tambien acepto el comentario sobre alguno aparte)*

Muchas Gracias


----------



## deniel144 (Ene 7, 2009)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about29650.htmlhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-mp3-player-vumetro-5-leds-pcb-probado-17732/

utiliza el buscador 

saludos


----------



## hernaninfinito (May 5, 2009)

Hola amigo Martinocho!

Te cuento que soy músico también y en la banda utilizamos clikc y pistas de guía.. al principio desde un Minidisc y ahora todo de un sampler. este tiene una salida dedicada para el baterista en la que le mandamos marcas y esas cosas que a uds les gusta escuchar mientras tocan jaja! 
Bien el tema es que la salida es de linea, asi que tuve que armar algo bien potente, que supere el ruido ambiente y que suene bien. El circuito que utilicé es en base al Headbanger de la página de minidisc y un control de tonos...es un chiche pero asi podes bajar el brillo del sonido y no te mata tanto..

El amp: http://www.minidisc.org/headbanger.html

Es facil y sale de una.. tenes que tener un poco de cuidado con la masa, ahi te explica, y si usas auriculares de menos de 32 ohms sopla un poco, pero se soluciona con unas resistencias.
Avisame si te interesa asi subo las placas listas para transferir junto con el control de tono.. lo bueno que anda todo a 9V!
Tiene un volumen que da miedo y casi nada de distorsión
Si lo armás y tenes drama con la impedancia de entrada te ayudo a que quede joya.

Asi serán dos bateros felices con un mismo diseño.. 

Un abrazo


----------



## maxi1330 (May 5, 2009)

este anda muy bien.. pero en el pdf estan mal las unidades de los capacitores, los tenes q cambiar a todas por uF. anda muy bien
http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_audifon.php

aahh.. me olvidaba.. el integrado es el "LM2822M"


----------



## profex (May 5, 2009)

En lo particular, me parece muy buena la propuesta de hernaninfinito (mensaje 3), por que te permite usarlo con bateria, además de que es recargable...

Saludos


----------



## martinocho (May 6, 2009)

me gusto mucho el del mensaje 3. se ve bastante portatil. y efectivo, ya que lo venden
espero que sea real la calidad.

yo lo usaria basicamente para un MP3/DISCMAN/METRONOMO
con unos auriculares "sennheiser hd 202"

Es para monitoreo, yo toco la bateria, y con la potencia que tiran los equipitos estos no me alcanza y sin contar el ruido externo que tengo por los otros musicos. Por eso necesito el amplificador para los auriculares.

Creen que a a andar bien para esto no?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## hernaninfinito (May 6, 2009)

Hola Martin!

Es justamente para eso que lo uso. Esos sehnheiser son de 32 Ohms de impedancia y van muy bien. Si es menos de como por ejemplo mis sony ericsson tienen demasiada ganacia y vas a oir un soplido.
Nuestro batero usa unos Stanton de DJ y solo en una oreja para no perderse la banda.

No dudes de la calidad, es muy buena, lo único que tienen respuesta plana casi, asi que a lo que estamos acostumbrados es muy medioso. De ahi el control de tono.

(Con control de tono y todo, mi batero lo usa plano igual jajaj!) sobre gustos...

Les dejo la placa del Headbanger esta hecha en la ultima versión de ExpressPCB

Tengan en cuenta los consejos de la página original con respecto a las masas de entrada, salida y gabinete.
Pero el ninguno de los que hice osciló para nada...

Exitos! 

PD: Si le ponen LM386N4 suena mas fuerte, traten de poner dos iguales no?


----------



## hernaninfinito (May 7, 2009)

Hola de nuevo!

Este lo armé hace unos días y lo probé hoy. 


Es en base a un doble operacional de muy buena calidad el NE5532 y bajo costo $1,60 Arg. el circuito los saqué de la página de Flavio, Red Circuits, todo lo de ahi anda de maravilla.

Cito la fuente: http://www.redcircuits.com/Page119.htm

No tengo mediciones mias exactas pero entrega unos 50mW con 3,6V de pico en 32 Ohms. La ganacia del opamp está ajustada en 3,5. También es a bateria de 9V.

La data de Flavio es:

Technical data

Sensitivity:
    200mV RMS for 15.6mW RMS output
    350mV RMS for 50mW RMS output

Maximum undistorted output: 3.6V Peak-to-peak

Frequency response: flat from 40Hz to 20KHz; -2.3dB @ 20Hz

Total harmonic distortion @ 1KHz: <0.025% at all power outputs up to 50mW RMS

Total harmonic distortion @10KHz: <0.02% at all power outputs up to 50mW RMS

Total current drawing @ 9V supply (both channels driven):
    Standing current: 8.5mA
    Mean current drawing @ 15mW RMS per channel: 12mA
    Mean current drawing @ 35mW RMS per channel: 17mA 


Suena muy muy bien pero no es tan potente como es que postié arriba. Pero está dentro de los estandares de una salida de auricular (un poco mas alta) pues es común que entreguen solo 20mW.

Por experiencia ningún circuito de auriculares te deja impresionado sin un equalizador adelante, nuestro oídos están muy acostumbrados a la atenuación de medios, asi que todo lo que suene plano es feo.. (término muy técnico).

Este es una buena opción para sacar módulo de potencia en un distribuidor de auriculares, estoy trabajando en eso y lo postearé pronto.

Armenló y verán que está bueno, siempre es útil un amp en un cajón, uno nunca sabe cuando lo necesitará.

Costo mas o menos es de unos $6 arg. el pote de 22K stereo de la entrada unos $4 mas



Exitos!


----------



## cevv (May 7, 2009)

Hola amigo!.. Saludos!
Podrias postear esas pcb´ pero en pdf o en algun formato de imagen... es que ahi no puedo verlas, ya que no poseo el pcb´express; y quisiera hacer uno para unos Audifonos de computadora..
Cual me recomendarias hacer?
Gracias de antemano!


----------



## hernaninfinito (May 7, 2009)

Hola a todos!

Cevv no se bien para que lo querés.. Imagino que tu pc no tiene una salida de auriculares como casi todas.. la salida de linea generalmente la hace un operacional con steroides que también tira un par de auriculares sin mucha elegancia.
Pero si vos queres darle mas volumen a eso las dos alternativas son muy validas.

Si le tenes la mano al tema de los Opamp de baja potencia el Headbanger es un cañón, el otro anda bien pero no suena tan fuerte, tiene la ventaja de que anda sin ruidos de una.. 

Vos decidís.. si empezás el headbanger y tenés un problema me escribís y te ayudo.. hice muchos ya..jaja!

Les dejo las capturas de los layouts y las pcb en pdf listas para imprimir..

Si quieren mas por hoja editen el pdf que no tiene protección.

No hace falta la batería recargable para el Headbanger yo lo uso con una fuente de 9V estabilizada.

Si necesitan la fuente que le puse solo avisen..

Abrazo a todos y gracias por el interés


----------



## cevv (May 8, 2009)

Hola hernaninfinito muchas gracias!...
mañana o el proximo lunes compro los materiales para el HeadBanger y  Comienzo hacerlo... alguna cosa te aviso, aunque no creo que tenga problemas con el proyectico.
    En esta seccion: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-mp3-player-vumetro-5-leds-pcb-probado-17732/
Tambien ahi algunos interesantes.  No has considerado alguno de ellos?
Saludos!


----------



## cevv (May 13, 2009)

Saludos!
he almado el headbanger... (en lo que pueda subo unas fotos)... Suena bien, pero tiene un ruidito de fonfo, asi como la lluvia...
   Como hago para quitarle ese ruidito...  ?
lo tengo funionando con un telefono celular (que  es la entrada de audio)... lo demas, esta como el esquema.
Espero sus repuestas!


----------



## hernaninfinito (May 13, 2009)

Hola! En las pruebas he tenido ese mismo ruido debidos a la impedancia de los auriculares.

Con unos sony del teléfono 16ohms lo hace. El circuito está hecho (como mencioné arriba) para auriculares tipo estudio 32ohms. Estoy viendo como sacarlo o reducirlo. Posiblemente sea algún loop de masa, fijate eso también.
Escribe mas datos de como lo has montado y que tipo de auriculares tenes.

Se me ocurre que con una resistencia de 22ohm sacará ese exceso de de potencia pero necesito saber las condiciones de prueba.

Espero que se solucione pronto. Trabajaremos en eso.

Hernán


----------



## cevv (May 15, 2009)

Saludos!
acá dejo algunas fotos de prototipo terminado.

En cuanto a los audifonos que tengo. Estoy usando los que trajo el celular, es decir, son  audifonos pequeños (de los comunes)


----------



## hernaninfinito (May 15, 2009)

Hola Cevv!

Te quedó muy bien, muy prolijo. Una Belleza.

Pudiste solucionar el tema del soplido?

En los últimos días estuve haciendo tu pregunta a todos los que conozco que saben mucho. Ejemplo Ezavalla de este foro y me dieron algunas sugerencias, las cuales estoy probando. 
Por ejemplo cambiar las resistencias de 18K por otros valores, hasta sacarla o poner los capacitores de 470uF después de la realimentación... 
En el datasheet el circuito no es muy distinto solo un par de valores y el lugar de la realimentación..

Pero lo que me extraña es que con auriculares de mas impedancia es casi nulo el soplido y que lo armaron miles de personas sin problemas, es mas lo venden tal cual lo armaste vos! 

Avisame si pudiste solucionarlo y me va a dejar mas tranquilo...

Felicitaciones por el trabajo.

Hernán


----------



## cevv (May 15, 2009)

aun no lo he solucionado!  
    Intente con unos condensadores en la entrada y unas resistencias y resulto igual..
cuando desconecto el telefono no ahi ningun silvido.... y cuando lo conecto cominza el silvido; cuando cambio la musica hace otro tipo de silvido (pero eso me parece que es el celular).. lo que me extraña es que si desconecto el amplificadorcito y conecto el auricular directamente al celular, nada de esto sucede; lo unico que pasa es que suena menos el auricular jaja!
   Bueno, sigamos buscando a ver!
saludos


----------



## hernaninfinito (May 15, 2009)

Hola Amigo Cevv

Esto es casi chat..jaja!

Mira estoy casi seguro por lo que me decís que que esta entrando radiofrecuencia del teléfono. 
El cable actúa de antena y la proximidad de la entrada no ayuda nada. los Cap de 220pF es para filtrar radio frecuencia pero no la que proviene del aire..

Te cuento Mi Palm hace cosas con el audio raras.. la pantalla y el CPU está demasiado cerca del amp de salida y mete ruidos muy extraños y si amplificas eso ni hablar.

El ruido que yo tenía en la pruebas era un soplido como ruido blanco con las entradas a masa... Nada que ver con lo que me decís...  

Como lo tenés sin ningún blindaje, o sea un gabinete conectado a la masa de entrada (guarda con eso!) y la salida aislada, es normal que al conectarlo a un dispositivo que emite radiofrecuencia hagas oscilar el circuito en algún armónico audible.. 
Metélo de una cajita plástica forrada por dentro con papel de aluminio.. Bien casero pero zafa. 
Podes forrar el circuito con un papel tipo cigarrillos a masa para probar si baja el ruido pero es demasiado berreta.. lo mejor es buscarle un gabinetito que sea práctico y tirarlo a masa de entrada.

Demás esta decirte que cuidado con los cortos contra el gabinete... 

Hagamosle caso a Faraday.. ya casi no pruebo cosas fuera de su alojamiento... renegás sin sentido.

Proba con eso o sigamos buscando.. no me canso fácil.

Un gran abrazo!


----------



## danilo720 (May 22, 2009)

hola amigos, me parece muy interesante el proyecto, tanto que ya lo estoy implementando, me creeran que recien con este proyecto estoy aprendiendo a hacer pcbs jejeje, pero creo que cometi el error de comprar los capacitores de 0.1 uf, los compre electroliticos, y viendo bien son ceramicos. Hay algun problema si los remplazo por los ceramicos(nota:tienen el mismo voltaje y todo) 
si es que se puede, como irian soldados con respecto a la polaridad. Diculpen mi enorme ignorancia en esto.


----------



## hernaninfinito (May 23, 2009)

Danilo Querido!

Muy bien por vos en comenzar con las PCBs, después cuando le agarres la mano vas a hacer una para cualquier proyecto que se te ocurra. 
Te recomiendo el ExpressPCB para empezar que de los mas fácil e intuitivo.  
Otro consejo: tratá de hacer la impresiones láser en un papel tipo glossy pero no muy grueso. Yo he hecho con papel de resma común muchas porque lo necesitaba urgente.. es mas difícil pero se puede.

Bien.. yendo a tu pregunta. Lo ideal es cerámico o como uso yo los multicapa (50V) sin polaridad. Tenés dos opciones. Una dejarte esos para otra cosa o colocarlos igual y ver que pasa. Poné la pata positiva en la pista positiva que va a la salida y la negativa a la pata de la resistencia a masa. El de .1 de filtro de alimentación ponelo como indica el dibujo. 
No pasará nada grave. 
Fijate si suena bien o sale humo blanco de los caps.. Como dice Cacho del foro: Si no quemás no aprendés!
Un gran abrazo y estoy para ayudarte en lo que pueda como lo hacen todos conmigo.
Saludos


----------



## danilo720 (May 23, 2009)

amigos,  sigo armando mi circuito pero como soy muy novato en esto( segundo ciclo de mi carrera), no entiendo a que se refiere con "masa  entrada"  y "gabinete", me he estancado en esto, que es lo que va soldado alli? y como ?...denme una manito please!


----------



## danilo720 (May 23, 2009)

hernaninfinito dijo:
			
		

> Danilo Querido!
> 
> Fijate si suena bien o sale humo blanco de los caps.. Como dice Cacho del foro: Si no quemás no aprendés!
> Un gran abrazo y estoy para ayudarte en lo que pueda como lo hacen todos conmigo.
> Saludos



  jeje si pues, hechando a perder se aprende, Un millon de gracias brother, pense que jamas me responderian.

ahora lo que me intriga es esa conexion que sale masa entrada y gabinete, veo que alli van 2 capacitores. esa es la entrada de mi audio verdad?.

me explico lo que quiero es conectar ese amplificador a la salida de mi teclado Yamaha psr 350 y de la salida del amplificador unos auriculares de 32 ohm. esa es la idea


----------



## gaston sj (May 23, 2009)

9+9 en serie =18vcc---- 9+9 en paralelo =9vcc  por mi el 2822.. y si son cascos grandes (potentes)tda 2002... saludos


----------



## hernaninfinito (Jun 3, 2009)

A ver si me ayudan con esto, por favor.

Armé directo del datasheet del LM386 el "Amplifier with bass boost" y suena muy distorsionado casi al punto de no entenderse nada. Como escuchar música a través de Pedal de guitarra al caño.... Feo feo!

Como diseñe la PCB seguro que le erré en algo. 

Lo raro es que en la pata del capacitor en la salida tengo, midiendo con el tester mas o menos 5V de continua... mmm

Lo probé igual con un parlante y auriculares y no los dañó, pero como dije suena horrible.

La entrada la conecté directa a una salida de pc que es con lo que pruebo todo.. y ni siquiera al mínimo dejaba de distorsionar.

Adjunto el diseño que hice para que me guíen. Espero sugerencias..  

Muchisimas gracias

Saludos


----------



## hernaninfinito (Jun 11, 2009)

Ninguna sugerencia?


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 11, 2009)

Qué tenés conectado a la pata 8 del LM386? En la serigrafía no sale nada...


Yo me estoy por armar este: http://www.diy-audio-world.com/Headphone Amp.html
Tiene una distorsión impresionantemente baja, de 0.000021%

Usa el TPA6120 (El cual ya tengo). Es dificil de conseguir, caro, y smd, pero tiene muuuy buenas características 



Saludos.


----------



## hernaninfinito (Jun 11, 2009)

Hola Drix! 
No tengo nada conectado.. solo dejé una pista con isla por si modificaba el tema de la ganancia. Tampoco puse el cap que dice 100nF entre 7 y masa que en el datasheet dice Bypass.
Revisé los componentes y están bien..  pero casi no se entiende por la cantidad de saturación... 
Será algo de circuito o algún componente fallado? Tenés idea?

Te agradezco por el circuito de TPA pero quiero solucionar esto. Necesito un módulo barato y de mediana calidad para usarlo en un equipo de guitarra que estoy diseñando.

Gracias y espero sugerencias.


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 11, 2009)

Probá cambiando las resistencias de 10k por unas de 15 o 20k, o probá sacandolás.
Se tendría que escuchar un poco mejor.


¿Estás usando algún pre para la guitarra? Si no, deberías. El de Don Tillman anda bárbaro, y es re barato, buscalo en www.till.com


¿Qué alimentación estás usando? La experiencia con este integrado me dice que con una mala alimentación distorsiona horrores.

Otra cosa, poné la entrada (pin 3) a masa, y medí en el NEGATIVO del capacitor de 250uF a ver si tenés los 5v que decís. No debería haber ninguna razón para que los haya 


Saludos,


----------



## hernaninfinito (Jun 12, 2009)

Gracias Drix!

Voy a hacer esas pruebas y mejorar al máximo la fuente, pero antes lo pruebo con una batería...luego te cuento.

Con respecto al pre estoy usando un Fender Blackface con 5 fets, control de ganancia y tonos.. es una belleza realmente. De la Web Red Circuits.

Un gran abrazo y postearé los resultados.


----------



## Tomasito (Jun 12, 2009)

Ojo con las batas que puede caer la tensión y te complica todo...

A mi me traian problemas con las batas de 9v cuando se iban descargando estos integrados...


Saludos.


----------



## isoler (Oct 4, 2009)

hernaninfinito dijo:


> Hola de nuevo!
> 
> Este lo armé hace unos días y lo probé hoy.
> 
> ...



Buenas. Soy nuevo en este foro. Me registre porque estaba buscando un amplificador de auriculares. Quiero contarles que arme el de ne5532 y funciona perfecto!!! Agradesco al que lo posteo. Saludos. 

Pd. Si a alguien le interesa pudo subir algunas fotos del amplificador terminado en su gabinete.


----------



## isoler (Oct 10, 2009)

Como puedo hacer para eliminarle el exeso de potencia? que dicho sea depaso hace que la señal de audio distorcione. (aclaro que distorciona cuando el nivel de presión sonora ya es dañino).
Alguien me podría dar una manito?

pd: yo utiliso auriculares senheiser hd 202 (32 ohms)


----------



## djpusse (Oct 11, 2009)

hola gente les comento que yo siempre use el tda2822m esta muy bueno es estereo o se puede usar en puente y funciona desde 3v-18volts con una bat de 9v al mango te mata y solo usa 2 resistencias y 3 o 4 cap.


lo recomiendo anda muy bien 
Saludos


----------



## isoler (Oct 11, 2009)

Hola djpusse. Tendrias algun esquema o pcb del amplificador que usas?


----------



## djpusse (Oct 12, 2009)

si como no aca esta el datasheet donde estan los circuitos de las 2 configuraciones del integrado 


```
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/SGSThomsonMicroelectronics/mXqwxzy.pdf
```
y hasta ahora lo vengo usando en puente con este pcb que tambien te adjunto no es muy bueno el pcb pero sirve


espero que te sirva saludos amigo!!!


----------



## isoler (Oct 13, 2009)

djpusse dijo:


> si como no aca esta el datasheet donde estan los circuitos de las 2 configuraciones del integrado
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Exelente Djpusse. Voy a probarlo hoy mismo. Gracias!!!


----------



## djpusse (Oct 13, 2009)

ok dale y mañana comenta como te fue por cierto ahora que me acuerdo hacia un poco de ruido con ese circuito trata de agregarle todos los componentes que tiene el datasheet ese anda bien 


Suerte


----------



## riquelme182 (Mar 5, 2010)

hola gente, perdon por re abrir este post, que tiene casi un año

queria armar el Headbanger,  ya que por lo q*UE* parece tiene mucha potencia, yo toco el teclado en una banda, generalmente estoy entre la primer viola y el batero, y entre el ampli, los retornos de voz y bateria y la propia bateria, no escucho una m*****da mi retorno, por eso necesitaba un buen amplificador, tipo los ampbox que se venden.

y queria saber algo, en lugar de poner un plug estereo, se pueden poner 2 monos, como para poder conectar por ejemplo, en uno mi teclado y en otro algun otro retorno. y con respecto a la salida en este caso, tendria por un canal el teclado y por el otro las voces *POR* ejemplo.

lo que queria saber es si hay alguna manera de que si usas una sola entrada, en lugar de que escuches por un solo canal, yo decia de poner tipo una llave o algo para que cuando se active, poder escuchar lo mismo de los 2 auriculares ( dderecho e izq) sin perder potencia ni ganar ruido.

y lo otro que queria saber, era que corriente consumiria maxima, como para armar o comprar una fuentecita de 9v.

ah y si es posible, cuanto les costo armar el ampli?? entre cajita, el ne, las resis y los cap.

espero su rta. desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## eduglo (Jul 17, 2010)

Hola, yo me hice el que usa NE5532 y suena de maravillas.
Antes me había modificado un ampli para PC que también usa el mismo integrado.
Le hice unas reformas también suena bien, pero no como los otros, a muy bajo volumen hace un ruidito que desaparece a mitad de recorrido del pote. 
El costo es irrisorio $1.60 el integrado $3 el pote, el trafo de desarme (reciclado),la cajita madera reciclada.
Yo los uso con un auricular de 8 ohm Hosiden, son antigüos, pero de un sonido increíble, le adapte la impedancia para que el ampli vea 32 ohm. 0 ruido, claro , preciso con golpe y bajos prufundos, agudos cristalinos, más no se puede pedir...!
Adjunto las fotos. Saludos


----------



## marton891 (Sep 24, 2010)

Tomasito dijo:


> Qué tenés conectado a la pata 8 del LM386? En la serigrafía no sale nada...
> 
> 
> Yo me estoy por armar este: http://www.diy-audio-world.com/Headphone Amp.html
> ...



Hey tomasito estamuy bueno ese ampli pero en la pagina no tienen ningun esquema o pcb.. vos lo armaste al final?


----------



## eloso (Sep 30, 2010)

hernaninfinito dijo:


> Hola amigo Martinocho!
> 
> Te cuento que soy músico también y en la banda utilizamos clikc y pistas de guía.. al principio desde un Minidisc y ahora todo de un sampler. este tiene una salida dedicada para el baterista en la que le mandamos marcas y esas cosas que a uds les gusta escuchar mientras tocan jaja!
> Bien el tema es que la salida es de linea, asi que tuve que armar algo bien potente, que supere el ruido ambiente y que suene bien. El circuito que utilicé es en base al Headbanger de la página de minidisc y un control de tonos...es un chiche pero asi podes bajar el brillo del sonido y no te mata tanto..
> ...


para usar 2 pilas de 9v se neceita modificar algo?
cargarian bien las baterias con una fuente de 12v
que tan buenos son los graves del ampli?

tengo un hd202, con le ampli se escucharan graves profundos? o se escuchará un sonido plano?
el mp4 que uso es un walkman, el cual tiene potenciador de graves, me respetará el sonido el ampli tal como lo saca el walkman? lo mejorará o lo distorcionará?

saludos


----------



## AndyMetal (Feb 19, 2011)

hernaninfinito, lo que subiste me viene al pelo, mi batero necesita un amp para auriculares ya que vamos a arrancar a tocar con pistas. Una cosa, antes de armarlo quisiera tener el control de tonos tambien, podras subirlo asi tengo el mismo que usas vos? Tengo el PCBWizard, pero no puedo abrir el .pcb que subiste, que pasara?

te pido el control de tonos asi tengo uno que se que anda bien para esta aplicacion y ademas que ande con 9V.

eduglo, donde conseguiste ese gabinete? quedo buenisimo


----------

